# engagement 4/5 at 28 weeks



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, 

I hope you can help. I had an consultant appointment yesterday and just read my notes and saw engagement 4/5, presentation cephalic which means the baby is head down. And i also have a low lying placenta.  The consultant didnt say much but did book an appointment to see my mw in 2 weeks and also asked if I get back pains, period pains, any bleeding. I am getting slight cramping and back pains but lightly. Is it too early for the baby to start engaging? would I have started dilating? also can you please explain what pres/lie position 4C is? 

Sorry for all the questions....Thank u.

Sarah


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

some babies do engage early on, but it doesn't have any relevance on you going into labour. I am wondering if they meant to put 4/5 palpable, which would mean that only a small part of the head was engaged. It doesn't mean that you are dilating, but I think that they have given you symptoms to watch out for with the low lying placenta aswell. Everything sounds ok at the moment,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you hun


----------

